# ersatzpolster für alpina helme (CC)



## Enduro_Alex (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob man irgendwo die polstereinsätze für die normalen alpina helme (hab den firebird) nachkaufen kann? hab den helm schon 1 1/2 jahre...er ist soweit noch gut, nur die polster verabschieden sich nach und nach. das wird zunehmenden unangehm auf der kopf.

wäre schön wenn ich mir keinen neuen kaufen müsste. Konnte im netz leider nix finden.

danke für eure hilfe,

alex


----------



## leonceeo (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo alex,

ich habe den mythos und hatte dasselbe problem, vor allem nachdem ich die polster schon ein paarmal gewaschen habe.

habe dem kundensupport bei alpina eine email geschrieben, mit der frage wo ich die polster besorgen kann. und was kam zurueck? eine mail, mit der bitte dass ich ihnen doch meine adresse geben sollte. und in 2 tagen war ein set polster mit dhl da! unglaublicher service. alpina forever 

gruss,
leon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro_Alex (28. Oktober 2009)

hi leon,

danke für die info...werd auch mal alpina schreiben...

grüße,

alex


----------



## bibandi (30. Oktober 2009)

kann mich ans lob anschließen!
hatte per mail nachgefragt, ob's die teile irgendwo zu kaufen gibt und hatte 2 tage später neue polster im briefkasten.


----------

